# lilliebridge 900 lb dead.



## ECKSRATED (Mar 7, 2014)

guy is a ****ing machine.


----------



## yeti (Mar 7, 2014)

WTF...
Think he's next in line to take Malanichev's total...


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 7, 2014)

Def. And he'soonly 24 and 290. Who knows what he will be able to do when he gets to 315 and up


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 7, 2014)

Not human.


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 7, 2014)

Fukin savage bro


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 7, 2014)

He's a fukkin animal. He just pulled 865 a few weeks ago.


----------



## Hero Swole (Mar 7, 2014)

Dafuq?? This right here. How is this even possible. Gimme a sec guys I'll go put 35lbs on my max in two weeks


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 7, 2014)

Yeah man.....that youngin destined for good things and records....for sure.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Mar 8, 2014)

seen this on FB today.  dude is a fukkin animal


----------



## SAD (Mar 8, 2014)

Just turned 23.  960+ squat, 550+ bench, 900+ deadlift.  Are you fvcking kidding me?  2600 is attainable for him if he stays healthy.  That's right, I said 2600.  1050ish squat, 600ish bench, and 950ish deadlift.


----------



## Yaya (Mar 8, 2014)

Crazy..stronger fukker


----------



## LeanHerm (Mar 8, 2014)

Dudes a legit monster


----------



## amore169 (Mar 8, 2014)

He freaking owned that weight. Amazing.


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 8, 2014)

SAD said:


> Just turned 23.  960+ squat, 550+ bench, 900+ deadlift.  Are you fvcking kidding me?  2600 is attainable for him if he stays healthy.  That's right, I said 2600.  1050ish squat, 600ish bench, and 950ish deadlift.



Good post bitch. But where the fuk have youv been?  What of the 1 t?


----------



## don draco (Mar 8, 2014)

Holy shit.  

Was that a nose bleed at lockout ?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 8, 2014)

don draco said:


> Holy shit.
> 
> Was that a nose bleed at lockout ?


his nose bleeds almost every lift when he'sIin a comp. Lol and his forehead from head butting the bar before squats. Guys a freak


----------



## Bicepticon (Mar 8, 2014)

That whole family is strong! There dog even pulls a sled for competition!


----------



## SAD (Mar 11, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> Good post bitch. But where the fuk have youv been?  What of the 1 t?



I completely imagined your post being said by Jesse from Breaking Bad, lmao.

Life has me pretty tied up at the moment, but the 1tc that I've been taking is, IMO, NOT 1tc.  Whatever it is, I've gotten strong as fvck from it, hitting PRs just about everytime I step into the gym.  I squatted 655 recently, deadlifted 640, squatted 525 for 5x5, deadlifted 585 for 3x3, etc, but my body comp is exactly what I'd expect (and have seen) from high dose test.  Not the fabled 1-test-cyp stories of dry mounds of muscle and no sides.

All in all, I'm happy with where I am, but I'm still itching to try REAL 1tc.  I'm hoping soon, but I may be waiting much longer than I originally thought.


----------

